# One or two stage trigger?



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2006)

I am having trouble with my two stage trigger control and my follow through.  I know it is a mental thing and I just have to stop and complete the follow through as opposed to just quickly hitting the trigger and popping my head back up to see where on the target I hit it.

My coach is suggesting going from a two stage trigger to a one stage.  Everybody on our team does two stage and he would like me to try one stage because I am relatively new and it won't be as big a habit to break as it will be for everyone else.

What do you think about one stage triggers as opposed to two stage.  Pros and cons?  Better or makes no difference?


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 3, 2006)

Two stage, is that the same thing as a set trigger?

It sounds like you are a target shooter. I don&#8217;t know what would be best for target, I&#8217;m a hunter myself.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Two stage, is that the same thing as a set trigger?
> 
> It sounds like you are a target shooter. I dont know what would be best for target, Im a hunter myself.



A set trigger, I do believe, is a trigger that you first set on the sear.  That isn't quite what I am talking about. 

A two stage trigger, like on my air rifle, has two stages.  It allows for an extremely light trigger pull.

So when you first pull the trigger, it doesn't cause the rifle to go off but allows you some "play" and time to set up the good shot.

Sorry if I am not explaining myself well.  I am searching for a way to explain it in words


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 3, 2006)

It sounds like the two stage trigger is just for target shooting and not for field use.

Why do you shoot? For defense, Are you a competitor or just for fun?


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> It sounds like the two stage trigger is just for target shooting and not for field use.
> 
> Why do you shoot? For defense, Are you a competitor or just for fun?



Competition and fun, they go hand in hand (for me anyways)


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 3, 2006)

> Competition and fun, they go hand in hand (for me anyways)


Cool!

What kind of rifle and ammo do you use?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

Some people, after pressing through the first part of a two stage trigger, anticipate the break.  Lots of dry fire practice usually fixes this.  But really, it just comes down to a matter of taste.  

Oh Blacksheep, they are just fine for hunting, you can just pretty much ignore the break if you need a quicker shot, just a matter of practice.  Try one out, you might like it.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Some people, after pressing through the first part of a two stage trigger, anticipate the break.  Lots of dry fire practice usually fixes this.  But really, it just comes down to a matter of taste.
> 
> Oh Blacksheep, they are just fine for hunting, you can just pretty much ignore the break if you need a quicker shot, just a matter of practice.  Try one out, you might like it.
> 
> Jeff



Very true, Jeff.  I find I am anticipating that second stage and sometimes when I have a good sight pic I begin to pull the trigger to find that sometimes after the first stage I do not quite have the same good shot I had before.  Does that make sense?  The extra movement can often screw up what I think is a good shot.  Then I am back to trying to set a good shot again with my finger on the trigger.  My lack of experience and the sensitive trigger has caused me to accidentally pull the trigger when not ready causing a "bad" shot.  These are become fewer and farther between as I practice more, but I wonder if I really need that two stage or if one stage would be better causing less anticipation and perhaps better follow through.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

Go for it.  Personally, most of my rifles are one stage triggers.  I like the simple clean break, but I don't shoot competitively.  Closest I've done to competition is my sniper days in the Green Machine.  Are you shooting an AR?  Lots of good choices out there for triggers for that.

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Apr 3, 2006)

Personally I like a single, but that is mainly because that was what was available to me when I started shooting.  I like the nice crisp break and after a few thousand rounds it is as smooth as butter; kinda of like breathing, you know when it is going to happen, but zero thought process involved in anticipation.  Whenever I got a new rifle I used to drive everybody crazy watching the TV and working the action and "firing" the gun untill all hours.  But that was with a rifle and not an air rifle, don't know it that would damage the firing mech.  Try it, you might be suprised.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Whenever I got a new rifle I used to drive everybody crazy watching the TV and working the action and "firing" the gun untill all hours.



I still do that.  Pistols too.  Do you use snap cap or old brass when you dry fire?  I know you really don't have too with most modern firearms, but my dad got me in the habit years ago and I haven't been able to break it.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 4, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Personally I like a single, but that is mainly because that was what was available to me when I started shooting.  I like the nice crisp break and after a few thousand rounds it is as smooth as butter; kinda of like breathing, you know when it is going to happen, but zero thought process involved in anticipation.



I believe this is my coaches thought behind going to a single stage trigger.  Two stage increases the anticipation of the shot and, for me, causes me to tense up throwing some of my shots to the right.  I think I am going to adjust the trigger to single stage and see what happens.   You have convinced me that it has merit. 




			
				bydand said:
			
		

> Whenever I got a new rifle I used to drive everybody crazy watching the TV and working the action and "firing" the gun untill all hours.  But that was with a rifle and not an air rifle, don't know it that would damage the firing mech.  Try it, you might be suprised.



Nope, can't say I do this watching tv, lol.  My air rifle has a dry fire feature on it which I like using on a somewhat daily basis.  I have only had the rifle a little over a month, so I am still in the process of getting a good feel for it.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2006)

I have and shoot both. 2 stage is nice because you can use that extra takeup to gather yourself, control your breathing, etc before you break the shot. This might be a silly question, but are you staging your trigger or pulling all the way through from full extension? Reason I ask is because like Jeff said you have to know the exact moment the trigger is going to break and on your first pull go right up to that point, the second stage would be of course breaking the shot. On a semi-auto you should be able to release the trigger right to the point of engagement if you choose to fire your next shot as a single stage (rather than using the long takeup).


----------



## Lisa (Apr 4, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I have and shoot both. 2 stage is nice because you can use that extra takeup to gather yourself, control your breathing, etc before you break the shot. *This might be a silly question, but are you staging your trigger or pulling all the way through from full extension?* Reason I ask is because like Jeff said you have to know the exact moment the trigger is going to break and on your first pull go right up to that point, the second stage would be of course breaking the shot. On a semi-auto you should be able to release the trigger right to the point of engagement if you choose to fire your next shot as a single stage (rather than using the long takeup).



I am definitely staging the trigger.  The problem I am having, I think from reading responses here is that I am gathering myself, controlling my breathing and setting my shot before I am activating the first stage.  What I think I need to do is get myself into a good position, activate the first stage and then gather myself the rest of the way, control breathing and then take the shot.  I think I am leaving myself  in position too long by trying to do that before I activate stage one and it is messing up my shot.  I will definitely try this at my next practice and let you know how it goes.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats great.  Sounds like you already know the adjustments you need to make, the rest is just practice. Only thing I could add would be to try to do all of the "gathering" and whatever not before or after but DURING the initial takeup. Most likely you'll have a slight pause before breaking the trigger, but eventually it will smooth out. Its almost a meditative process as you clear your head during that first takeup.


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

I took the plunge yesterday and reset my trigger from two stage to a one stage.

I found that when I was setting up my shot, having to pull up the first stage would be enough of a lag to move my sight picture and I would have to reset the shot.  I am not sure I am explaining this well but I hope you all understand what I am saying.  When you have a really good sight pic, a quick response is important and sometimes the lag caused by the first stage was enough to have to reset the sight pic.

Anyways...I really like only having the one stage to the trigger.  It is definitely different but it allows you to take an immediate shot rather then there being a lag.

Thanks everyone for your advice.  I guess I will see how much it helps in two weeks at my next match!


----------

